
Nothing to worry about, but I'm taking some time off - gibsonf1
http://fakesteve.blogspot.com/2008/06/nothing-to-worry-about-but-im-taking.html
======
babul
I find his blog often very funny.

Insight with wit. Better than just insight or just wit.

Again, imho.

~~~
babul
<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=216769> may provide more context for this
comment. Thanks.

